# Islington punk squatter documentary '83



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2007)

> Australian documentary about squatters in Islington, London, United Kingdom.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AweQjFX0Yr8"]YouTube - Islington punk squatter documentary '83[/ame]


----------

